# can any1 plz help me



## chatu (Nov 12, 2008)

i have 2male and 3female birds.. and when i try to pair them up they fight.... and now the female has a wound on her head.... how do i pair them up....... they dont mate they just keep fightin.. plz help me in pairin them up


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you positive that they are male and female?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe you just need to go slower to get them used to each other. I'm not an expert on this, so maybe someone more knowledgable will come in with some ideas.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Yah - are you sure they are males and females? Do you keep them separate and then try to pair them together?
I just put mine ALL together and THEY pick their mate. Only time there's any fighting is if there is to many cocks and not enough hens.


----------



## student2thegame (Sep 6, 2008)

give them more room , a bigger pairing cage it lets her move around and not be in his face


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Yah - are you sure they are males and females? Do you keep them separate and then try to pair them together?
> I just put mine ALL together and THEY pick their mate. Only time there's any fighting is if there is to many cocks and not enough hens.


Ya, seems to go a lot smoother when they pick their own mate.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

There's a real good chance they will never pair this way and he may well kill her. Here's what I'd suggest. First, let her heal. Second, if you want to pair them don't just stick them in a cage unless they've been separated from the other sex for quite a while, then they will usually pair almost instantly. What I prefer to do is to create a pairing cage. You can do this easily one of two ways. Just have two cages (say show cages) beside one another - cock in one; hen in the other. Let them stay that way for a few days until they get used to each other and the hen begins to be interested in the cock. This is likely the easiest way to do that. You can also build a mating cage with a removeable screen in the center of the cage. Cock on one side, hen on the other (both with food & water) and again let them get used to each other for a few days until they begin to dance up against the wires and want to mate.

As for your damaged hen - you can put some antibiotic lotion on the wound. Be careful about ever putting birds together the way you just did. I've seen cocks literally drive their beaks into the brain of hens that can't get away and aren't interested in mating and kill the hen or damage her so bad that she never could be mated again. In the "real" world, a hen could always fly away from a too agressive cock. In a cage, they can't.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Ya, seems to go a lot smoother when they pick their own mate.


I never was FOR arranged dates! lol
My loft is big enough that they can just fly or run away from the "shark", and sometimes her "knight" will run to her rescue and they live happily ever after


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bluecheck said:


> There's a real good chance they will never pair this way and he may well kill her. Here's what I'd suggest. First, let her heal. Second, if you want to pair them don't just stick them in a cage unless they've been separated from the other sex for quite a while, then they will usually pair almost instantly. What I prefer to do is to create a pairing cage. You can do this easily one of two ways. Just have two cages (say show cages) beside one another - cock in one; hen in the other. Let them stay that way for a few days until they get used to each other and the hen begins to be interested in the cock. This is likely the easiest way to do that. You can also build a mating cage with a removeable screen in the center of the cage. Cock on one side, hen on the other (both with food & water) and again let them get used to each other for a few days until they begin to dance up against the wires and want to mate.
> 
> As for your damaged hen - you can put some antibiotic lotion on the wound. *Be careful about ever putting birds together the way you just did.* I've seen cocks literally drive their beaks into the brain of hens that can't get away and aren't interested in mating and kill the hen or damage her so bad that she never could be mated again. In the "real" world, a hen could always fly away from a too agressive cock. In a cage, they can't.


I'm glad someone posted this besides me.  I've said at least a milllion times on here.......NEVER just throw two birds in a cage and try to mate them up. Then someone will come along and say "I do it all the time with no problems".......which I find hard to believe. 
I would say that 95% of the time, an "arranged" mating works. There is however, a small chance that it won't and if it doesn't, there's not one thing you can do about it. I've seen it a couple of times in the last 8 years. 
There's a right way and a wrong way to do everything and the birds health and well being MUST be the most important thing.


----------

